# Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall



## Dandy (8. Juni 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich verwende derzeit Arctic Silver als Wärmeleitpaste und bin auf der Suche nach etwas "Stärkerem". 2 Fragen hätte ich an dieser Stelle:

1. Hat einer von euch schon die MX-3 Paste getestet?

2. Wer hat gute (!) Erfahrungen mit Flüssigmetall gemacht und wie sahen diese aus?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Dandy


----------



## Wolf78 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Hallo

Zu Frage 3 kann ich dir sagen : Ich verwende Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Wärmeleitpaste Flüssigmetall .

Vor dem vorsichtigem aufragen solltest du die CPU Planen ,den es hält nur auf Kupferoberfläche . Wenn Du es nicht machst Perlt es ab . Einen Vergleich zu Temperaturunterschieden zwischen Paste und Flüssigmetall kann ich dir nicht liefern ,da ich noch nie ne Paste ausprobiert habe .

Vor ein Paar Tagen habe ich meinen CPU - Wasser kühler gewechselt ,dabei musst zu aufpassen da du die CPU samt Sockel rausreist . Es mus versucht werden durch wenig Kraft ( Leichte hin und her / b.z.w Drehbewegung ) den Kühler von der CPU zu lösen. Dieser sitzt wie angeklebt .

Danach wieder säubern und ganz wenig auftragen und mit Zahnstocher o.ä verteilen auf der CPU bis eine Spiegelfläche entsteht.


Ist ein wenig Aufwand aber geht wunderbar .


----------



## Dandy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Du sagst "Sokel rausreißen, festgeklebt"...hört sich nach nicht so genialem Verarbeitungskomfort an ...?


----------



## mmayr (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Ich verwende das Liquid Pro Metall Pad. Nach einmaligem Burn-In verteilt es sich gut über die CPU. Von Sockel rausreißen konnte keine Rede sein. Hat bisher immer perfekt funktioniert. Im Gegensatz zum Flüssigmetall kann das Pad auf allen Materialien (Kupfer, Alu,...) verwendet werden.
Temperaturen sind eine Spur kühler als mit der Arctic Silver 5. Habe aber auch noch keine andere WLP verwendet! Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Ich hab das Pad letztlich sogar ein 2. Mal verwendet. Einfach Kühler wieder drauf und erneut BurnIn gemacht. Hat wunderbar geklappt!


----------



## Wolf78 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ich verwende das Liquid Pro Metall Pad. Nach einmaligem Burn-In verteilt es sich gut über die CPU. Von Sockel rausreißen konnte keine Rede sein. Hat bisher immer perfekt funktioniert. Im Gegensatz zum Flüssigmetall kann das Pad auf allen Materialien (Kupfer, Alu,...) verwendet werden.
> Temperaturen sind eine Spur kühler als mit der Arctic Silver 5. Habe aber auch noch keine andere WLP verwendet! Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Ich hab das Pad letztlich sogar ein 2. Mal verwendet. Einfach Kühler wieder drauf und erneut BurnIn gemacht. Hat wunderbar geklappt!




Bei mir war der CPU Kühler wie angelötet . Das Flüssigmetall wird Fest . Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das das bei Pads anders sein soll ( wegen 2 mal Verwenden ) .

Frage: Härten die Pads nicht mit der Zeit aus ????      Wenn diese aushärten kann man sie kein zweites mal Verwenden .


----------



## Dandy (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Klingt gut...wie schwer oder leicht lassen sich die Pads entfernen? wie sehen deine Temperaturen aus?

"Wie angeklebt" klingt gar nicht gut für mich...gibts auch ne Flüssigmetall Lösung, die man quasi wie die Arctic Silver verwenden kann?


----------



## Scheolin (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Ich denke das "ankleben" lässt sich gut durch ausbau direkt nach Prime bewerstelligen...wenn das Zeug n bissel flüssiger ist.

Der Thread sollte helfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...melthread-fluessigmetall-waermeleitpaste.html

mfg Scheolin


----------



## core-in-spring (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Moin,
also ich nutze auch die Coollaboratory Liquid Pro Flüssigmetall Wärmeleitpaste.
Das Flüssigmetall hat eine ähnliche Konsistenz und Oberflächenspannung wie Quecksilber.
Es lässt sich schon etwas schwer auftragen da die hohe Oberflächenspannung immer wieder versucht Kugeln zu bilden. Wenn du aber deine CPU vorher gründlich reinigst und etwas Geduld mitbringst, gibt es keine Probleme. Wenn du die CPU vorher ordentlich einheizt geht es besser.
Du musst auch nicht unbedingt deine CPU schleifen da die glänzende Schicht keine Alu ist.

Die Wärmeleitfähigkeit ist um ein vielfachen höher als bei anderen Topprodukten.
Ich selber konnte eine Wärmeverringerung der CPU von ca. 5 - 10° C feststellen (im Vergleich zur mitgelieferten Billigpaste).
Ich habe keine Probleme beim Lösen des Kühlers mit Verwendung von Liquid-Pro.

Nur das entfernen ist etwas schwieriger. Konnte es nur durch runter schleifen entfernen. Hatte aber auch kein Lösemittel zur Hand, mit Wodka ging es nicht


----------



## mmayr (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Bei mir war der CPU Kühler wie angelötet . Das Flüssigmetall wird Fest . Kann mir garnicht vorstellen das das bei Pads anders sein soll ( wegen 2 mal Verwenden ) .
> 
> Frage: Härten die Pads nicht mit der Zeit aus ???? Wenn diese aushärten kann man sie kein zweites mal Verwenden .


 
Sicher härten sie aus. Hab dann Kühler wieder draufgemacht, BurnIn gemacht, dadurch ist das Pad wieder geschmolzen und hat sich erneut verteilt.


----------



## Wolf78 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Das der Kühler besser runter geht wenn er warm ist hab ich nicht gewusst - werd`s mir merken . 

Ich hatte vor kurzer Zeit meine Wasserkühlung in in Cooler Master Centurion Gehäuse umgebaut und dachte mir ,wenn ich einmal die Wasserkühlung auseinander reise ,kann ich auch  mal den CPU Kühler wechseln .

Der hat echt angeklebt - volle Pulle - . Hatte bestimmt 10 min gebraucht um zu lösen . Leider nicht selber auf die Idee gekommen den PC vorher mal richtig einzuheizen .


----------



## AbakusvonRuegen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Es gibt auch eine schöne Alternative zu dem Flüssigmetall Liquid Pro.

Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra: Neue High-End-Wärmeleitpaste mit Flüssigmetall - Update - Coollaboratory, Wärmeleitpaste, WLP

Soll ähnliche Temperaturen ermöglichen, jedoch beim auftragen bedeutend angenehmer sein.

MfG AbakusvonRuegen


----------



## Hademe (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*



AbakusvonRuegen schrieb:


> Soll ähnliche Temperaturen ermöglichen, jedoch beim auftragen bedeutend angenehmer sein.



Liquid Ultra härtet nicht mehr aus und hat nochmals bessere Werte als die Pro. Von der Anwendung her ist sie fast wie herkömmliche WLP, nur das die Leitfähigkeit um ein vielfaches besser ist. Etwas fummeliger allerdings ist das entfernen.

Ich hab beide benutzt und mir kommt nix anderes mehr in die Tüte bzw unter den Prozzi als Liquid Ultra! Ich wollte sie ursprünglich auch auf der Graka benutzen, aber da sie ja Strom leitet war mir das dann doch zu riskant. Am Prozessor allerdings ist sie kinderleicht zu benutzen.


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Zu liquid Metal Pro kann ich noch sagen, das sich das eigentlich ganz gut mit einem Pinsel auftragen lässt, allerdings muss die CPU vorher fettfrei sein, ich habe meine mit Aceton sauber gemacht, da hat das Flüssigmetall dann schön die Oberfläche benetzt.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Muss man bei der Liquid Ultra viel beachten (schleifen, Vorreinigung etc.) oder kann man das einfach so auftragen? 

Und wie verträgt sich das mit einem Noctua DH14?


----------



## Lexx (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

fettfrei muss es bei jeder form von paste/pad sein..


----------



## AMDFan2005 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*



Lexx schrieb:


> fettfrei muss es bei jeder form von paste/pad sein..



Ich habe immer alle CPUs boxed gekauft (mit den Standard Wärmeleitpads, die meinen AMD CPUs immer beilagen) . Groß gereinigt habe ich da aber nichts.

EDIT: Wobei "ich" eigentlich "mein Bruder" heißen sollte. Mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich selbst immer die Festplatten und den RAM eingebaut habe. Haben meine PCs alle immer in Teamarbeit gebaut. Mein Bruder hatte aber auch nie irgendwas besonderes wie Spiritus dabei.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Der noctua hat nen kupferboden, von daher sollts kein problem geben


----------



## AMDFan2005 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Der noctua hat nen kupferboden, von daher sollts kein problem geben



Genau das wollte ich hören 

Dann werde ich wohl auf einen Noctua und auf Flüssigmetall umsteigen. 
Ich erwarte da deutliche Verbesserungen, gegenüber dem bisherigen Boxed Lüfter mit beiliegenden Wärmeleitpad. 

Achja. Mein Bruder hat sich gestern bei mir gemeldet. Ist doch kein Magier.  
Er hatte immer kleine Feuchtigkeitstücher dabei, womit er das Fett entfernt hat. 

Muss mir irgendwie entfallen sein.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

In der letzten Ausgabe der PCGH hat die aber nicht so gut abgeschnitten. PK-1 war zum Beispiel um einiges besser.


----------



## marvelmaster (16. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

Denke mal wenn man die Guten Wärmeleitpasten vergleicht macht es max 1° unterschied im Telnehmerfeld


----------



## d0m1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

kann die Liquid Ultra nur empfehlen. habe eine i7 860 cpu mit einem corsair H50, gegenüber der standart wärmeleitpaste von corsair  sind die temperaturen um 3-4 grad gesunken. (1h prime95 mit corsair WLP: 59grad, Liquid Ultra: 55grad) cpu kann mit dem beigelegten schleifpad ein wenig angeschliffen werden, danach ist das auftragen kinderleicht.


----------



## marvin96 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste - Flüssigmetall*

So hallo jetzt will ich auch mal was sagen.
bei der pcgh wurden wärmeleitpasten getestet und ich muss sagen
die liyuid ultra wird nicht so gut bewertet. Die kühleistung ist mehr schlecht 
als recht. Zudem wird die handhabung ( entfernung ) und das preis leistung 
verhältnis schlecht bewertet. nur das umfangreiche zubehör stimmt und wird mit + bewertet.

ich gebe mal ein paar empfehlungen.
Die mx-4 ist zwar top produkt die verteilung ist jedoch schwierig.
Konsitens: schwer zähflüssig
Chillaramic ist wohl das beste produkt und die cpu wird nur um 0,8 grad° heißer. als bei der mx-4 paste die verteilung ist sehr gut und das preis leistung verhältnis.
pk1 dagegen schlägt sich mindestens genauso gut sie ist nur um o,4 grad wärmer und auch hier stimmt das zuberhör.

Auserdem sind thermal elixer chill factor III und gc-2 zu empfehlen.
sie sind so ehnlich wie die anderen pasten und haben vorteile in verteilung
preis leistung verhätnis und  kühleistung.
Auch die nt-h1 gehört zu den sehr guten. 

ps: habe nun auch das pcgh t-shirt.


----------

